# Joan Smalls walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (10x) Update



## Mandalorianer (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## frank63 (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Joan Smalls walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (3x)*

Danke für die langbeinige Schönheit.


----------



## MetalFan (25 Jan. 2016)

*AW: Joan Smalls walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week - January 24, 2016 (3x)*

Feine Raubkatze! :thumbup:


----------



## tomvic (25 Jan. 2016)

*Joan Smalls @ 2016 Spring Summer Atelier Versace Show, Paris, 2016 Jan 24 (x7)*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



-tomvic


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

she's sexy


----------

